# FOG LIGHT WIRING-help



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 99 altimagle,i got some foglamps from a wrecked SE,my question is,i could not get the wiring harness for them out of the car,i had to cut it in the middle,as i look in my engine bay on each side by the headlights there is this socket that looks like its for the foglights to hook too,i got the relay,and switch for the steering colum for the fogs,BUT DOES NISSAN MAKE THE CONNECTOR TO GO FROM THE LAMPS TO THOSE SOCKETS THAT ARE ALREADY IN MY CAR


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The chassic foglight harness is in the car already... you will need to locate a foglight harness ( the wiring between the lamp and the chassic connector) from the bone yard or the dealer which I doubt will happen! I'd find another wrecked Altima...... If I were you....


----------



## pac99altima (Jun 25, 2004)

by any chance are you able to pull anything else from that car?

...im running my fogs to an aftrmarket wire harness and switch..its 20 bones on ebay


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

*fog lights lights done*

the problem with the SE at the salvage yeard is that model does not have the wiring connector the light plugs into,because mine is a GLE,i did have the accessory plug,what i did is got the factory Switch(Headlight switc,with fog light switch) from the salvage yeard for 5 dollors,i cut the wires from the wrecked se as far i i could reach them,then wired them directly to the sockets in the car,now till then i have to find the Male end connector to plug into those suckets-Thanks so much for your advise-Also i would ditch the after market wiring on yours i went that route,because it will put more drain on your battery and alternator,with the factory way,its much better-just remember if you get one form the junkyard pull the "foglight relay,and small fuse from the fusebox by the battery,i love mine new foglights,they really make the 99 look great-thanks for the reply


----------

